# One day bedroom?



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I dont do a lot of mudding but when ever i use that 20 min set stuff it always takes 4-5 hours before it's ready to sand. Temps at around 62-65f humidity at about 32% and fans running to move air around. Whats the deal or is this normal.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

We did have that problem, but we ended up using a bit of hot water, then race like hell to spread it . if the area is warm say 20 ish C the mud will activate faster. The colder it is, it seems that it takes forever to activate. But by adding warm water it will activate regardless. I dont know why, it must have something to do with the chemicals.

j


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

will try that in the morning. have a few places i need to touch up :thumbsup:


----------



## SheetrockDoc (Mar 7, 2010)

AARC Drywall said:


> sometimes dish soap is to harsh...we tried glycerin, and man what a difference. it did the same as dish soap, but without the pain of the dish soap and dust in the eyes. we also tried baby shampoo, that also works well.
> j


I wear a resperator and glasses when sanding, so the dust does not bother me, but thanks for the tip Bro, I will give it a whirl :thumbsup:


----------

